# Flow M 11 installation ...



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

They pretty much install like any other binding. 4 screws into the disc. There is a cover plate etc. The bigger thing is taking your time to fine tune the strap to your boot.


----------



## DuncanShea (Feb 2, 2008)

Don't overtighten the strap. The boot should freely slip in without the back plate getting hung up on the heel of the boot. You can get a tighter fit by increasing the back plate angle instead.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

care to talk to me like im 5? LOL

im a noob


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well generally they do come with instructions you should find what you need there.

The strap advice is spot on. You need a little forward lean to keep the back from catching on your boot. I have to re adjust my flow's to keep from doing this. Otherwise they are a nice comfortable binder.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Well generally they do come with instructions you should find what you need there.
> 
> The strap advice is spot on. You need a little forward lean to keep the back from catching on your boot. I have to re adjust my flow's to keep from doing this. Otherwise they are a nice comfortable binder.



*Thanks

Im just having troble getting the internal disck that fits in binding to adhere to the board... plus, ive never done this and im partially brain dead since i was up all night with food poisoning ... so im a little slow today

the disks that fits in the center of the binding came with 8 screws and 8 washers ... it seems as though when i place the screw into the washer, and then place them (as one unit) through the plate/disk in an attempt to get the screw to interface witht he threads on the board itself, its not working ... i can tell the screws arent too short, but the arent grabbing the female threads onthe board either ...*


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

ok - got it ...

i will post pics here in a sec

i guess i wasnt pushing hard enough


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

DuncanShea said:


> Don't overtighten the strap. The boot should freely slip in without the back plate getting hung up on the heel of the boot. You can get a tighter fit by increasing the back plate angle instead.



*Duncan

im assuming by strap we r both talking about the 'web' that goes across the bridge of the foot ... i adjusted that and then turned the knob/dial on the back of the binding that controls the tension of the cable around mt heel to about 75% of max ... that made the plastic heel plate lock in more forward than how it was initially set up (out of the box)

overall it feels snug... im not sure how to trouble shoot it, but initially i think the strap across the toes was too tight(i loosened it) and the one across the bridge of my foot near the ankle was very loose, so i cranked it down, but just so that when the heel plate is locked in, the piece across my foot bridge feels very tight and secure*


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Well generally they do come with instructions you should find what you need there.
> 
> The strap advice is spot on. You need a little forward lean to keep the back from catching on your boot. I have to re adjust my flow's to keep from doing this. Otherwise they are a nice comfortable binder.


*I hope these work ... 

let me know what you think about setup/placement, if you can see it

i have my back foot (R) set up almost perpedicular to the board (maybe 3 degrees toes toward the rear) and the front binding is angled maybe 10-15 degrees toward the front

when i was tightening the screws as i placed the bindings, i tightened them as tight as i could and made a couple of passes over each to retighten, etc




























*


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

About the only thing I can say is wiggle the bindings to see if they move. If the scoot around you probably need to add a washer. This rarely happens with any binder, but I've seen it. I think you are going to need to set a little more forward lean on your binding too. Otherwise they look fine.
Stance width and angles is completely up to you. So as far as that goes, if it works for you then it's perfect.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> I think you are going to need to set a little more forward lean on your binding too.


*Explain, plz

do you mean i may need to move the bindings toward the nose of the board, or adjust the heel plate so that my legs/boots are angles more towards the toeside of the board?

thanks for the feedback!!*


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The forward lean of your highback. As mentioned it will catch the heel of your boot when you release binding to get out. You just need the highback to push forward a little on your calf to create a space down by your heel. That is all. The instructions should explain how to adjust this.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

one more ?

the instructions talk about course vs fine adjustment

the course adjustment revolves around relocating the cable with its relation to the binding (seems much more complicated and the instructions specifiy this in only for those who require a very steep angle)

the fine adjustment is merely tightening/loosening the thumbwheel in the highback ... im only manipulating the highback thumbwheel as im not sure what to do with the 'course' adjustment

if anyone else can weigh in on this, plz do ...

thanks guys


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

*Highback coarse adjustment*

1) what size is your binding.
2) what size is your boot, US09, UK10, 28, ...
3) Is your boot low profile?
4) look at sizing chart on box or in the manual.

Example: If you have size US09 and a large binding, then set coarse adj to small (if boot is low profile) or med. Follow instruction in manual to set coarse adjustment.

Hope this helps - Nito


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

Nito said:


> 1) what size is your binding.
> 2) what size is your boot, US09, UK10, 28, ...
> 3) Is your boot low profile?
> 4) look at sizing chart on box or in the manual.
> ...


1. boot is 9.5 US
2. not sure - its the vans fargo '07/08
* my binding is L

i will check it out ... thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

Nito said:


> 1) what size is your binding.
> 2) what size is your boot, US09, UK10, 28, ...
> 3) Is your boot low profile?
> 4) look at sizing chart on box or in the manual.
> ...


The Ms are different from the other flow bindings ... i cant set the cable at on a level or specific setting, theres just a srew on the side of the binding. Im supposed to loosen it and its counterpart '4 turns' and then 'slide the hiback assembly forwards/backwards so that there is equal heel/toe overhang'

in the pic below i have loosened the fine adjust on the hiback all the way ... just FYI


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

anyone have any feedback on the correct position of the screw highlighted above?


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

A user manual is not available for download, so I can not tell you how to proceed. 

However, looking at the manual for the Pro from Flow's site and assuming a similiar design, it looks like you need to make 2 gross adjustments. Look at page 3 of the pdf, item D is the micro adj, item E for shortening or lengthening the cable, and item F for moving the highback forward and backward.

The screw you noted looks like item F from the Pro.

http://usa.flow.com/download/pdf/pro_binding.pdf

Nito



mbehr22 said:


> The Ms are different from the other flow bindings ... i cant set the cable at on a level or specific setting, theres just a srew on the side of the binding. Im supposed to loosen it and its counterpart '4 turns' and then 'slide the hiback assembly forwards/backwards so that there is equal heel/toe overhang'
> 
> in the pic below i have loosened the fine adjust on the hiback all the way ... just FYI


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

nitro - thanks for looking that up

i really appreciate it

however, with the "M" model, my only gross adjustmnent is the screw in the side ... (its defined as my 'course' adjustmnt) and the thumbwheel acts as the fine tuning mechanism ... 

the cable adust you mentioned is for a chaeper model i think

my instructions merely told me to loosen the screw 4 turns, then slide the base of the hiback fwd/bckwds until there is equal hang from the toe and heel of my boot off of the footplate 

i cant really tell how that small of a shift in the base of the hiback makes a big difference in its alignment


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

Remove the binding from the snowboard and look under your binding plate.
The Pro is an older model.
The diff between a size 8 shoe and size 10 shoe is small to the eye but not to the feet.

Note: For a small boot (size 8), move the highback forward and remove slack from cable. For a large boot (size 11), move highback backward and move cable to provide slack. I doubt that Flow created a spring loaded mech to handle cable tensioning and the micro adj will not move the cable that far unless it runs the length of the highback.

Sorry, I can not provide any other assistance without a manual.

Nito



mbehr22 said:


> nitro - thanks for looking that up
> 
> i really appreciate it
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

I just got the same bindings(m 11), and I am having a lot of trouble finding a good mix between support and being able to slide my foot in easily. I have size 9 boots and the large bindings are bairly wide enough from my boot to slide in, and with the web strap on i cannot pull my foot out easily. Is it possible that I was sent medium bindings in a large box? Does anybody have measurments of what the larges should be. 
Also should I be able to tighten the bindins enough so I cannot move the top of my boot side to side? I can get my heel to stay in place but not the top of my boot. Has anybody had this problem and bought a bigger binding than flow recomended(ie, get an XL binding with size 9 boots)?
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

jrkentucky said:


> I just got the same bindings(m 11), and I am having a lot of trouble finding a good mix between support and being able to slide my foot in easily. I have size 9 boots and the large bindings are bairly wide enough from my boot to slide in, and with the web strap on i cannot pull my foot out easily. Is it possible that I was sent medium bindings in a large box? Does anybody have measurments of what the larges should be.
> Also should I be able to tighten the bindins enough so I cannot move the top of my boot side to side? I can get my heel to stay in place but not the top of my boot. Has anybody had this problem and bought a bigger binding than flow recomended(ie, get an XL binding with size 9 boots)?
> Thanks



Let me know what you find out

My fargos are 9.5 (normal width i assume) and i havent had any trouble getting my boot in and out, its just the proper hiback position - as stated in the directions - is vauge ... 

good luck


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

jrkentucky said:


> I just got the same bindings(m 11), and I am having a lot of trouble finding a good mix between support and being able to slide my foot in easily. I have size 9 boots and the large bindings are bairly wide enough from my boot to slide in, and with the web strap on i cannot pull my foot out easily. Is it possible that I was sent medium bindings in a large box? Does anybody have measurments of what the larges should be.
> Also should I be able to tighten the bindins enough so I cannot move the top of my boot side to side? I can get my heel to stay in place but not the top of my boot. Has anybody had this problem and bought a bigger binding than flow recomended(ie, get an XL binding with size 9 boots)?
> Thanks


You can tell if the bindings are large or medium if you look on the inside of the strap. There should be a tag stating the size of your bindings.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

beastmar said:


> You can tell if the bindings are large or medium if you look on the inside of the strap. There should be a tag stating the size of your bindings.


I think each of mine had a white round sticker with an "L" printed on it


----------

